# Masterbuilt electric smokers?



## apicius9 (May 21, 2016)

Hi, this is all Bill's fault! His pulled pork at the ECG was just great and for the first time I saw an electric smoker in action. That looked easy enough that even I could do it... Now, I have been checking Craigslist for used grills (and dining chairs and a glass cabinet...), and someone is selling a new Masterbuilt 30" for half price and I am wondering.... Does anybody have experience with those? It seems a little big for a single household, but smoked brisket may be a way to make friends in the neighborhood. My thinking is that a basic Weber 22" plus the electric smoker make be cheaper and more convenient than either the We er Performer deluxe or the Akorn grills I had my eyes on. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## daveb (May 21, 2016)

Keep looking and hold out for a Cookshack if you want to go electric. I seem to recall that Bill has the same model SM25 that I do.

On bbq forums more is written about repairing the Masterbuilt (and one other cheap brand that eludes me right now) than actually using them.

Of course you could go Big Green Egg or Komado and have both grilling and smoking covered.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 21, 2016)

Stefan, Dave said it right and Bill does smoke it good. I've had two masterbuilts and their the Edge Pro of the BBQ world. No short cuts.


----------



## Talim (May 21, 2016)

You can smoke with the weber grill. Just won't be as efficient.


----------



## bkultra (May 21, 2016)

I agree I would avoid most electric smokers (Fec100 excluded). I also want to point out that while the akorn cookers do produce wonderful BBQ, they do rust out in a couple of years. My brother just replaced his Akorn today with a Big Joe. I also own and recommend BGE and WSM (Webber smoky mountain). If you want both a grill and a smoker it's hard to beat a Kamado. Costco has a road show for kamadojoe and that is where we bought my brothers Big Joe toady.


----------



## apicius9 (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the quick comments, gents. Sounds like it comes down to the old "you get what you pay for" truth. I will keep looking, just wanted to make sure I am not missing an opportunity. The BGE and friends are just out of a price range I can justify without having a family or a soccer team to feed every week. The Akorn or Weber Performer looked like good mid-level alternatives that allow occasional smoking but also basic grilling which I will probably do 75% of the time. And the Akorn looked like an option for pizza also.

Anyway, first stocking the pantry, then dining chairs, then a glass cabinet, and then I will look at grills again 

Stefan


----------



## rdor (May 22, 2016)

I've never used this but the Pit Barrel Cooker(Amazingribs.com) gets great reviews @ $300.


----------



## bkultra (May 22, 2016)

PBC again makes good BBQ but are very over priced for what they are. You could build an UDS (ugly drum smoker) for much less. The PBC is just a very small drum smoker. I love Meatheads website but his reviews are flawed... For example look at his favorite smoker of all time (Karubecue c-60). You have to add wood every 20-30 minutes and on a 16+ hour cook that would get pretty old fast. It's ash pan also fills up after 16 hours, so you have to let it die out and cool down before you clean it out and start it back up. He (Meathead) is local to me and I enjoy the website but it is not perfect.


----------



## apicius9 (May 29, 2016)

I am weak. Didn't get the electric smoker - although I was tempted again when I saw that Aldi had one on sale for $99 this week - but I did order an Akorn a few days ago. Except for the danger of the thing rusting, I liked everything I read about it, I don't see myself in a position to justify a ceramic egg anytime soon, my summer salary for teaching extra courses this summer is a little higher than I expected, I felt that I deserve something before all the summer money disappears in the big black hole, and Lowe's had the Akorn on sale last week. How could I NOT buy one? Anyway, I decided to let them put it together, will pick it up next week and then probably ask a lot of dumb questions here and in one of the Kamado forums. And, damn, where is Danny when you need him... 

Stefan


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 30, 2016)

Stefan, let me know when you get it. Kamado cookers are operate very differently than a grill or smoker. Good for you!


----------



## daveb (May 30, 2016)

Dennis is pretty knowledgeable bout the Komado. I learned him:groucho:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 30, 2016)

Dave, Indeed, that goes without saying.


----------



## brainsausage (May 30, 2016)

bkultra said:


> PBC again makes good BBQ but are very over priced for what they are. You could build an UDS (ugly drum smoker) for much less. The PBC is just a very small drum smoker. I love Meatheads website but his reviews are flawed... For example look at his favorite smoker of all time (Karubecue c-60). You have to add wood every 20-30 minutes and on a 16+ hour cook that would get pretty old fast. It's ash pan also fills up after 16 hours, so you have to let it die out and cool down before you clean it out and start it back up. He (Meathead) is local to me and I enjoy the website but it is not perfect.



I just chuckled at your comment about it being a PITA feeding the fire every 20-30 minutes...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 31, 2016)

Stefan sounds like you are doing well. Meeting some folks on the forum. It has been dry here crazy weather rained in the summer & dry in the winter. Diamondhead caught on fire spread quickly strong winds until they got it under control. I have never seen that before.

Looks like I will be moving soon Getting rid of stuff. May sell off some knives. Up in the valley set up a good gardening area. Now have to start fixing up interior of the house. Ito & I can do some of it. Going to have to shell out some coin for the work we cannot do. Janice & I just went to a worm composting class

Sorry to hijack this thread just miss my old buddy.


----------



## panda (May 31, 2016)

Words Electric and smoker makes me think of vaping which is no Bueno.


----------



## bkultra (May 31, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> I just chuckled at your comment about it being a PITA feeding the fire every 20-30 minutes...



Did I just offend a stick burner? I'm going to have to add BBQ to the list along with religion and politics.


----------



## brainsausage (May 31, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Did I just offend a stick burner? I'm going to have to add BBQ to the list along with religion and politics.



Offend no. Amuse yes! I was just teasing a bit. Takes a lot to offend me We actually use both stick fire and gas lit rigs. We do our ribs and brisket the old fashioned way, but the butts and chicken are done indoors in the Old Hickory units.


----------



## skiajl6297 (May 31, 2016)

I am about a month into it with my Akorn Kamado (first kamado experience) and my whole family is in love! Grilled, smoked, made some damn tasty food! If and when it rusts out, I will upgrade, but I have already decided that kamados are the way to go! Congrats on the purchase - I suspect you will enjoy very much!


----------



## Chef Andy (May 31, 2016)

I bought a Weber performer about 6 years ago and ive been using it very very regularly since I got it. Its amazing for smoking once you get used to it and it is a super amazing grill at the same time. Highly recommend it.

I also have a bradley electric smoker and I almost never use it. The Weber just puts out much better results.


----------



## strumke (May 31, 2016)

Kamado Joe fan here


----------



## Elfen23 (Jun 3, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> And, damn, where is Danny when you need him...
> 
> Stefan



I'm hoping he's surfing meteors!

Good luck with the Akorn!! We used it regularly, with great results, and much advice from here  It's definitely a thing on my rebuilding list.


----------

